# MONSTER snappers



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

I have been slammed lately, but we had one of the best snapper catches I've had in a long time the other day with several groupers to top it off!!! I am running another 12 hour tomorrow and hope I can talk the guys into not deep dropping but heading way out a different directions for the 30+ pound reds, we'll see. Pics will be up in the next day or so.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Sorry for the late pictures!!! Todays trip was moved to Friday due to weather, so be looking for another good report soon. Here are some pics of the 6/20 twelve hour


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Great catch! 

Bullshooter


----------



## Captain Gator (Feb 25, 2009)

Super Catch... it pays to go where few go... and drop deep... for sure...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Those are some beasts, starting to think about looking into a deep drop trip. Would ledges in 300 + be my best bet?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice, congrats Capt!


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hokus pokus.


----------

